# cowry shells



## vincix

Aș vrea să găsesc o traducere pentru „cowry shell”. Am găsit informații suficiente despre ce înseamnă, dar nu știu cum l-aș putea traduce în românește.


----------



## farscape

Mda, cam greu... După articolul de aici, gastropodele din familia cypraea nu sunt endemice în Marea Neagră deci e puțin probabil să găsim un termen "poporal". Până una alta, fie mergi cu _melci din familia Cypraeidae_ fie cu *melci de porțelan* cum îi numea cineva pe 'Net. De-a dreptul poetic, nu?

NB. Site-ul cu pricina (edux.ro) e un pic cam ciudat având în vedere titlul ăsta: "Scrisoarea lui Ioana Șerban" 

Later,
.


----------



## alicip

farscape said:


> Mda, cam greu... După articolul de aici, gastropodele din familia cypraeidae nu sunt endemice în Marea Neagră deci e puțin probabil să găsim un termen "poporal". Până una alta, fie mergi cu _melci din familia Cypraeidae_ fie cu *melci de porțelan* cum îi numea cineva pe 'Net. De-a dreptul poetic, nu?
> 
> NB. Site-ul cu pricina (edux.ro) e un pic cam ciudat având în vedere titlul ăsta: "Scrisoarea lui Ioana Șerban"
> 
> Later,
> .



Bună seara.  
Este destul de greu de tradus ce-i drept, dar totuşi există un termen în limba română pentru aceasta specie atât de minunată de melci|scoici.
Iată mai întâi o explicaţie în limba engleză:
*Cowry shells* (also spelled "cowrie") are home to the Cowry snail, a  conch mollusk of the Cypraeidae family. The shells are native to the  Indian and Pacific oceans, particularly the Maldives. They are also one  of the oldest known forms of currency, a symbol of fertility, and a sign  of royalty in some cultures. The cowry shell gave porcelain its name.  The Italian word for cowry is "*porcellana*" meaning small pig. *...* (sursa Ehow.com)

*Cowry* or *cowrie*, plural *cowries*, is the common name for a group of small to large sea snails, marine gastropod molluscs in the family Cypraeidae, the cowries. The word _cowry_ is also often used to refer only to the shells of these snails, which overall are often shaped more or less like an egg, except that they are rather flat on the underside. (sursa Wikipedia.org)

Definițiile în limba română, preluate după *dexonline.ro*:​*
GHIÓC2,* _ghiocuri,_ s. n. Gen de melci cu cochilia mare, ovală, cu aspect de porțelan, care trăiesc în mările calde _(Cypraea); p. restr._ cochilia acestor melci, întrebuințată ca ornament sau pentru preziceri asupra viitorului cuiva. ◊ Expr. _A da cu ghiocul_ sau _a căta_ (cuiva) _în ghioc_ = a ghici (cuiva) cu ajutorul ghiocului. – Lat. **cloca* _(=cochlea)._​        Sursa: DEX '98         (1998)
*ghióc (-ci),* s. m.  – Scoică marină a moluștei denumite Cypraea moneta, apreciată pentru  albeața ei și pentru folosirea pe care i-o dau țigăncile ghicitoare,  care pretind că află viitorul ascultînd zgomotul din interiorul scoicii.       
        Sursa: DER         (1958-1966)
...
(farscape: Citatele adiționale au fost eliminate pentru a ne păstra în limitele regulilor forumului)



Vă doresc o seară plăcută. Pe curând.
Cu stimă, 
Ciprian(Roma, Italia)

Surse:
http://www.answers.com/topic/cowry
http://dexonline.ro/definitie/ghioc/paradigma
http://www.dexx.ro/index.php?a=print&d=Dictionar+explicativ+roman&t=ghioc
http://www.clopotel.ro/utile/dictionar/ghioc_coquillage_cowrie (shell)_(kauri-)muschel.html
​


----------



## farscape

Bună chestia cu ghiocul, dar cred că _cowry shells_ sunt mult mai mici decât melcii de tip ghioc pe care-i găseam și la Marea Neagră.

Best,
.


----------



## alicip

farscape said:


> Bună chestia cu ghiocul, dar cred că _cowry shells_ sunt mult mai mici decât melcii de tip ghioc pe care-i găseam și la Marea Neagră.
> 
> Best,
> .



Bună ziua. Mulţumesc. 
Melcii de tip ghioc din Marea Neagră (sau cei din zona Hawaii sau din oricare altă zonă unde aceşti melci sunt răspândiţi) şi dimensiunile lor nu au nimic de a face cu definiţia cuvântului *ghioc*. Dacă citim bine cele patru definiţii pe care le-am amintit mai sus putem afla următoarele:
*ghioc = *
1) Gen de melci de mare cu cochilia ovală, albă şi lucioasă, cu aspect de porțelan, care trăiesc în mările calde _(Cypraea)_.
2) Cochilia acestui melc folosită ca podoabă sau pentru ghicit; cochilia acestor melci, întrebuințată ca ornament sau pentru preziceri asupra viitorului cuiva; cochilia servea odinioară ca monetă [!] în estu și sudu Asiiĭ și´n  Africa, ĭar la noĭ îl întrebuințează Țigancele la ghicit.

Este clar ca lacrima că termenul *ghioc* nu se referă doar la melcii de acest tip din Marea Negră, ci la *toate varietăţile* de melci din familia Cypraeidae. 
Dacă trebuie să traducem *cowry/cowrie shell* cuvântul potrivit este cu siguranţă *ghioc*. 
Dacă trebuie să traducem o lucrare ştiinţifică, în care fiecare tip, specie şi sub-specie de melci sunt menţionate, atunci nu ne-ar fi greu deloc având în vedere faptul că în aceste cazuri sunt folosite denumirile latine:

http://www.gastropods.com/Taxon_pages/Family_CYPRAEIDAE.shtml
http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...4IG4Dg&usg=AFQjCNE-wxkldgce6qGy1ozl4Sw8cGdjjw

Din World English Dictionary:
*cowrie * _or _ *cowry* = 
[C17: from Hindi _kaurī, _ from Sanskrit _kaparda, _ of Dravidian origin; related to Tamil _kōtu _ shell]


1.*any *marine gastropod mollusc of the mostly tropical family _ Cypraeidae, _ having a glossy brightly marked shell with an elongated opening.2.the shell of *any *of these molluscs, esp the shell of _Cypraea moneta _ ( *money cowry *), used as money in parts of Africa and S Asia.

Termenul *cowrie/cowry* este un termen generic care nu se referă doar la o anumită tipologie de melci/scoici, ci (ca şi în cazul termenului *ghioc*) la *oricare/toate* moluştele gasteropode din familia Cypraeidae.
In limba italiană se numeşte *cauri* şi după cum se poate vedea, grafia italiană păstrează în materie de 99,99% grafia hinduistă originală (*kaurī*). 

O zi bună. 
P.S. 1: Şi dacă tot vrem să fim precişi, trebuie să mai adaug faptul că la *cowrie/cowry shells* mărimea cochiliilor variază între 5 mm şi 15 cm, putând să ajungă chiar şi la 19 cm în cazul speciei *'Atlantic Deer Cowrie'*. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrocypraea_cervus

P.S. 2: Se numesc şi "*scoici de porţelan*" pentru că în călătoriile sale Marco Polo le zicea "porcellana" (adică "porţelan") datorită aspectului lor lucios. Tot lui marco Polo i se datorează şi asocierea dintre aceste scoici şi un tip de ceramica chinezească (al nostru porţelan) pe care el a numit-o tot "porcellana" pentru faptul că semăna perfect cu acele scoici. Nu puţini au fost cei care în antichitate au condus adevărate experimente pentru a descoperi dacă porţelanul este realizat din aceste scoici (fără nici un rezultat, bineînțeles). Alţii, în alte apoci, le mai numeau şi "*scoicile bani*" pentru faptul că au fost utilizate ca monedă. 

P.S. 3: Când eram în liceu (Liceul de informatica Tiberiu Popoviciu din Cluj-Napoca), la biologie, zoologie, botanică, etc. primeam cu greu nota de trecere (nu prea eram  interesat de aceste materii având în vedere profilul liceului). Cu toate acestea, de când sunt în Italia (1999), am citit (am fost nevoit, dar mi-a şi făcut plăcere) şi am tradus nenumărate referate, lucrări ştiinţifice, etc. din aceste domenii (din şi în aceste combinaţii lingvistice: engleză/română/italiană).


----------



## farscape

În conluzie...
 - cowry shell -> gastropodele din familia Cypraeidae, endemice sau nu Mării Negre
 - cowry shell money -> aceași familie, genul Cypraea, nu trăiește în Marea Neagră
 - gastropodele din familia Cypraeidae, genul Cypraea -> ghioc (cf. info alicip)
 - cowry shell s-ar putea traduce generic prin ghioc

NB: pentru mine ghiocul e asociat cu cochilia de melc pe care o folosesc țigăncile la ghicit și care presupun(eam) că și-o procură din Marea Neagră. Ghiocul pentru ghicit și ghiocul pentru bani (Cypraea moneta) par foarte diferite ca dimensiuni, ultimul C. moneta fiind mai mic și care nu trăiește în Marea Neagră, și deci, țigăncile nu și-l puteau procura drept pentru care (simplificând), termenul de ghioc nu s-ar aplica. Din informațiile lui alicip m-am deșteptat  (deși mai am unele rețineri ) și acum zic și eu cowry shell = ghioc... 

Later,
.

PS. *Cowry* sau *cowrie* shells sunt forme correcte/aceptate în engleză, BE parcă favorizând _cowrie_ și AmE _cowry_. Pentru pluralul fără shell, am întâlnit numai forma _cowries_.


----------



## alicip

farscape said:


> În conluzie...
> - cowry shell -> gastropodele din familia Cypraeidae, endemice sau nu Mării Negre
> - cowry shell money -> aceași familie, genul Cypraea, nu trăiește în Marea Neagră
> - gastropodele din familia Cypraeidae, genul Cypraea -> ghioc (cf. info alicip)
> - cowry shell s-ar putea traduce generic prin ghioc
> 
> NB: pentru mine ghiocul e asociat cu cochilia de melc pe care o folosesc țigăncile la ghicit și care presupun(eam) că și-o procură din Marea Neagră. Ghiocul pentru ghicit și ghiocul pentru bani (Cypraea moneta) par foarte diferite ca dimensiuni, ultimul C. moneta fiind mai mic și care nu trăiește în Marea Neagră, și deci, țigăncile nu și-l puteau procura drept pentru care (simplificând), termenul de ghioc nu s-ar aplica. Din informațiile lui alicip m-am deșteptat  (deși mai am unele rețineri ) și acum zic și eu cowry shell = ghioc...
> 
> Later,
> .



Bună seara. 
Eu nu aş mai avea nici o reţinere. 
Haideţi să vă traduc ce scrie în dicţionarul limbii italiene:
Definiţie:
*càuri*1 s. m. [dall’indost. _kaur__ī_; cfr. spagn. _cauris_, *ingl. cowrie*, ted. _Kauri_].  – Nome delle conchiglie di varie specie della famiglia cipreidi (il cui  centro di raccolta è nelle isole Maldive), usate come oggetti  ornamentali, e un tempo anche come monete in Africa, Asia e Oceania.
Traducere:
*cauri *(...în engleză *cowrie*) = nume dat cochiliilor din diferite specii ale familiei *Cypraeidae *(centrul de recoltare al acestora fiind în Insulele Maldive), care erau utilizate ca obiecte ornamentale şi mai demult şi ca monede în Africa, Asia şi Oceania.
Acelaşi lucru spun şi dicţionarele spaniole. Din păcate dicţionarele noastre au cam pierdut pe drum, odată cu trecerea anilor, definiţia corectă şi completă pentru acest termen (a rămas imprimat acel sens al cuvântului care are de-a face cu ghiocul pe care îl găsim şi la noi şi faptul că femeile de etnie rromă îl folosesc la ghicit) - după cum puteţi vedea mai sus, am încercat s-o "reconstruiesc" aşa cum am putut şi ştiut mai bine ca să fie pe înţelesul tuturor (cel puţin mi-am dat toată silinţa). 

Am vrut să mai amintesc că scoicile de ghioc (cauris) erau folosite ca monedă şi în China antică. 

Salutări tuturor.

http://www.engleza-online.ro/dictionar-roman-englez.php?k=ghioc
http://www.dexx.ro/index.php?a=print&d=Dictionar+explicativ+roman&t=ghioc
http://www.dictionaryromanianenglish.com/ro/dictionar-român-englez/ghioc
http://dictionare.oceanus.ro/?traducere=ghioc/ro/en


----------



## farscape

alicip said:


> Bună seara.
> Eu nu aş mai avea nici o reţinere.
> ...



Și totuși... nu sunt singurul: Dorel B, un numismat entuziast a publicat un articol "Cowrie - scoicile bani" din care am extras următorul paragraf (diacriticele îmi aparțin):

"Cowry sau cowrie (în limba engleză) sunt niște moluște marine (un fel de melc) din specia Cyprae (familia Cypraeidae) cu cochilia frumos colorata, care trăiesc, în general în regiunile tropicale. Cochilia este foarte netedă și strălucitoare (asemenea porțelanului) și are o formă ovoidă cu o lungă, îngustă și crestată deschizatură. Sunt asemănătoare cu ghiocurile folosite de țiganii nostri la ghicit... viitorul (sic!). Ghiocul face parte și el din aceeași familie de moluște. "

'Mnealui nu explică de ce cowrie și ghioc sunt doar asemănătoare, e drept. O fi având și dânsu' reținerile dumisale 

Acu' îmi iau piua și mă duc... Toate bune.


----------



## vincix

De abia acum mi-a picat și mie fisa în legătură cu asta. Postul nr. 2 al lui alicip mi se pare extrem de relevant: cochilia servea odinioară ca monetă.
Pentru mine asta este o confirmare faptul că „ghioc” este cuvântul potrivit. Exact chestia asta o căutam.

Ar mai fi și argumentul conform căruia trebuie să mai și impunem puțin în traduceri o anumită terminologie, dacă nouă ne lipsește. Iar aici mi s-ar parea destul de adecvat. E ca o recuperare a sensului, într-un fel


----------



## Zareza

A print from 1845 shows cowry shells being used as money by an Arab trader.


----------

